# Why I Gave Up Flyfishing...



## Dave Hadden (Jan 24, 2012)

Stupid Elk stole my flyline.
Sheesh.


Take care.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jan 24, 2012)

Catch and release

Wanna see you get that one to the net and get the hook out. Hope you're using a heavy leader.

Take Care


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice elk.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jan 24, 2012)

Apparently this guy and a buddy were fishing along minding their own business when this bull showed up with his little harem. They sat to watch and the bull moved across the river right beside them.












When the bull moved toward them a bit the guy stood up to move and when he did it looked like he'd tangled up with the bull.......as per the original pic.
Pretty interesting interaction and a good thing the bull wasn't very aggro.

Take care.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 25, 2012)

I have heard of using elk hair to tie flys but the whole elk??? Just how big are the fish in that stream??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Jan 25, 2012)

Got that one in an email. Love it!

That's why I prefer to run trot lines...


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jan 25, 2012)

tree md said:


> Got that one in an email. Love it!
> 
> That's why I prefer to run trot lines...



I got it in an e-mail also, from my Dad.
Out of curiousity what was the story behind the pics when you got it?
I'm wondering where the pics were actually shot as sometimes these "viral" things get localized somewhat.
My story claimed this happened on the Cowichan river, here on Vancouver Island. Seems logical as we have Elk here and along the Cowichan there is a lot of posted land.
Wondering though.......

Take care.


----------



## tree md (Jan 25, 2012)

I got that email sometime last year and can't remember what it said exactly... As a matter of fact, I remember getting two of them, both saying that it happened in in two different states in the Western US.

Story don't matter though, the pics are worth a thousand words.


----------

